# Task Force router table combo



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

I purchased this unit a few months ago from Home Depot and when I finally got around to setting it up for use today, I discovered the plastic fence is bowed in the center. When you lay a straightedge against the fence there is a noticeable gap in the center.

There is no adjustment I can see to remedy this and the only thing I can come up with is to install some sort of stiffener to straighten the fence. Or failing that, get another fence that is a bit more substantial. 

I tried to look up the Task Force company with no results. Anyone have a similar experience and if so, what was your fix?

Thanks for reading,

Mike


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I have the exact same table except mine says Craftsman on it. My fence has the same problem. I have just been clamping a straight piece of red oak against the fence for now. It seems to work well. I'm going to build my own table as soon as I can afford a router lift though. Hope you have better luck with that combo than I have. I hate mine!!


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

BassBlaster said:


> My fence has the same problem. I have just been clamping a straight piece of red oak against the fence for now. It seems to work well.


That would probably be the best fix for now but it would negate the two piece infeed/outfeed feature.


----------

